# my girl is gone



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

I know Barb posted about my losing Tess yesterday and I thank her for that. She loved my girl probably as much as I did, and I know Tess loved her too. I thought I would have more time with my girl, but it wasn't to be. And I thought I was prepared for her passing, but I wasn't at all. She had a good Tuesday afternoon, ate her dinner and seemed pretty happy. She slept with me Tuesday night, but Wednesday morning I woke and realized she was in trouble. My husband helped her into the car and I drove her to the clinic where they had diagnosed her cancer last Friday. I prayed the whole way she wouldn't die in the car. They did a couple of quick tests and told me she had fluid around the heart, probably blood from a heart based tumor that had burst. They said they might be able to try and draw some fluid from around her heart and give her a little time, but I chose to let her go. It was very clear to me that she was in grave trouble and I didn't want her to suffer needlessly. They were kind and compassionate and My Tess is now at the Bridge. I have her collar, a lock of her fur, and so many memories. She was my heart dog, and I will miss and love her forever. The tears won't stop, the anguish I feel cuts thru me and leaves me breathless and without words. I know time will ease the pain, and someday I will remember her without weeping. Thank you all for your kind words and support which comfort and has helped me so much. Thank you, Barb, I know you loved her too and are grieving with me. 

Donna


----------



## Looni2ns (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Let your tears flow, and don't be ashamed. I miss my Gracie every day, even though it's been a year since she went to the Bridge. My tears are flowing now for you. Lifting prayers for you and your family.

RIP Sweet Tess.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Ohhhh  I am so sorry. I was expecting more time 

Now you can fall apart. You couldn't do that before, now you can. We're here for you, Donna.

:heartbeat


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so sorry to read about the loss of your Tess. May she now Rest in Peace and remain forever in your heart.


----------



## Jo's Goldens (Jan 23, 2009)

So very sorry for your loss. May all the wonderful memories of Tess flow through and around you to help you heal. It is so very hard to lose them. Sending you gentle hugs.

RIP Tess


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry.


----------



## tuckerbailey (Feb 3, 2011)

Even when they have a disease that gives them limited time you think you can prepare yourself for the eventual loss. But it always seems to come too soon and you never are really prepared.

I am truly sorry for your loss of Tess.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I am so sorry for this huge loss. Run free, Miss Tess.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

it's so hard to see them in pain and in trouble. We do the final blessing for our golden loves by releasing them from their pain. My heart is with you. take time to grieve and remember.
beth, moose and angel


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

I am so sorry that sweet Tess had to leave.

You did your very best for her and acted very quickly to spare her any pain.

My heart goes out to you on this sad sad day.
Rest is peace , sweet , sweet Tess.
hugs.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh, I am so very sorry for your loss. You made same decision I would have made, but even while made with love it is so terribly hard.

Run free at the Bridge Tess.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

So sorry to read your Tess has gone. It is so very hard to say goodbye. May she fly with the angels.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I am so sorry for you loss...sending lots of hugs. Run free sweet girl.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I am so sorry...


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I am so sorry you didn't have more time with her, but you kept her best interests at heart even until the very end. My deepest condolences to you as you begin grieving your precious girl. HUGS.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your sweet girl Tess. It seems like you are never prepared enough or ready to say good bye to them. They are so much a part of your life and have so much of your heart. 


My thoughts and prayers are with you on this very sad day. 

Run free sweet Tess, godspeed.


----------



## WendyS (Apr 6, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. It is never easy but I hope you know she can now run free and will always be with you in spirit.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Donna*

Donna

I am so very sorry to read about Tess, but I am glad you were not alone.
Tess is at peace now and playing with all of our furbabies at the Rainbow Bridge and I'm sure that my Smooch and Snobear have greeted her.

I know the PAIN-Please talk about your feelings here-it will help.


----------



## sadiegold (Nov 3, 2010)

It hurts more to try to not cry than to cry. Sending you a big virtual hug, very sorry but hoping Tess is so happy now and pain free.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I am typing this through tears. I am so very sorry you had to say goodbye to Tess. She was an amazing girl.


----------



## Lexis Dad (Jan 26, 2011)

Donna:

So sorry for your loss my thoght and prayers are with you. God speed Tess


----------



## Luna2 (Dec 24, 2007)

I am so sorry..we never have enough time..


----------



## Sophie's slave (Jul 1, 2007)

I am so, so sorry to hear of your loss of Tess. I lurk on this site sometimes but rarely contribute - your post brought me out. My sweet Sophie left to be with the angels one month ago today in exactly the same way. Sophie's wonderful vet also offered to tap the pericardial effusion, but it would have been done for me, a few more days at most, and not for her... I still reel at the speed of it - she was diagnosed and gone within the span of 2 hours. Please know that there are others who share your story, your pain and your deep love for your girl, even when you feel so alone in your grief.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

I am sooo sorry for your loss.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

sorry to hear the sad news of Tess
Rest In Peace Tess


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear about Tess. I was hoping that I wouldn't have to see this thread for a while


----------



## MajesticSadiesMom (Mar 8, 2011)

I am sooo sorry that you lost your Tess. It is heartbreaking when they go. You made the decision to not let her suffer and that is the kindest act of love you could have given her. 

RIP Tess....run free sweet angel.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so very sorry.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss of Tess. God speed sweet girl.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Oh Donna, I am so very sorry for your loss of sweet Tess. Run free Tess...your Momma misses you so very much....


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Oh Donna, I just cannot stop crying. She was such a special, special girl. I will miss her so much, too.




my4goldens said:


> I know Barb posted about my losing Tess yesterday and I thank her for that. She loved my girl probably as much as I did, and I know Tess loved her too. I thought I would have more time with my girl, but it wasn't to be. And I thought I was prepared for her passing, but I wasn't at all. She had a good Tuesday afternoon, ate her dinner and seemed pretty happy. She slept with me Tuesday night, but Wednesday morning I woke and realized she was in trouble. My husband helped her into the car and I drove her to the clinic where they had diagnosed her cancer last Friday. I prayed the whole way she wouldn't die in the car. They did a couple of quick tests and told me she had fluid around the heart, probably blood from a heart based tumor that had burst. They said they might be able to try and draw some fluid from around her heart and give her a little time, but I chose to let her go. It was very clear to me that she was in grave trouble and I didn't want her to suffer needlessly. They were kind and compassionate and My Tess is now at the Bridge. I have her collar, a lock of her fur, and so many memories. She was my heart dog, and I will miss and love her forever. The tears won't stop, the anguish I feel cuts thru me and leaves me breathless and without words. I know time will ease the pain, and someday I will remember her without weeping. Thank you all for your kind words and support which comfort and has helped me so much. Thank you, Barb, I know you loved her too and are grieving with me.
> 
> Donna


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Am so very sorry for your loss of Tess - we always cling to the hope that we have more time with them, but it is only because we love them so very much that we know when the time is right to let them go, peacefully and painlessly to the bridge.

I know that Tess will now be running free again and she will always be with you, in the safest place of all, in your hearts.

Run free, play hard and sleep softly Tess


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Words cannot express my sadness and empathy for you. They are such angels , their loss is so great. I have been crying all morning missing Selka.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm so sorry. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

So sorry for this news, you gave her your best as she did for you as well. May sweet memories fill the void you are feeling today with each day that passes. It is a hard "club" that we find ourselves in when we have to let them go.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Thank you all for the kindness and support you have given me. I am still shocked we lost her so quickly. I took her to my vet on April 8 because she was having a loss of appetite. She was diagnosed with hemangio on Friday, April 15, with perhaps weeks to several months to live. I lost her on April 20. I had her cremated, I had thought about bringing her home, we live on a farm and have places where we could have buried her. But I think my husband, who is having a rough time with the loss too, would not have been able to do it. I am thinking about making a memory box for her. They asked me if I wanted a plaster mold of her paw, and I said I did. And I got a lock of her fur. I have so many pictures of her. I could put her ribbons and her awards in it. The tears won't stop, I truly thought in the few short days I had her before she passed I had reconciled myself to losing her. But I was wrong. Hopefully soon I will be able to smile thru the tears as I remember my girl.


Donna


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Very, Very sorry for your loss. I know the pain all too well. You will be in my thoughts while your heart heals.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Donna*

Donna

I am so very sorry about Tess and I know the pain you are going through.
Our Smooch got ill on Nov. 24 and on Dec. 7, we had to send her to the Bridge-they thought she had hemangiosarcoma or lymphoma. 

I got Smooch's paw print too and we have her ashes and her paw print and a picture of our Smooch and Snobear on the glass shelf in our family room-we spend most of our time there and that way our Smooch and Snobear can always be with us.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Donna, have you considered a memory quilt? I'll have one made someday, of Daisy, but not until after ... I want to make sure I have all of her best pictures together. I think it will be a very large memory quilt, but it will keep me busy, and I'm sure it will be one of my most favorite things ever.

Thinking of you today....


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> Oh Donna, I just cannot stop crying. She was such a special, special girl. I will miss her so much, too.


She was a special girl. I can't stop crying either. We decided last night to take her crate down today. Everytime I came in the back door it reminded me that she was gone. I got up this morning and Danny has gotten up early and taken it out for me. We packed up her bowls and blankets too. But everywhere I look there are reminders of her. Pictures on the walls, her plaques and ribbons, her toys. She will always be with me. I gave my youngest son one of my computers several years ago. He told me tonight that there are a lot of pictures on it yet and he is going to put them on a flash drive for me. I am sure there are many of her. Summer will be rough, she loved when we opened the pool. I am exhausted. I barely slept last night, kept waking up and reaching out to touch her but she wasn't there. Maybe tomorrow will be easier.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Jo Ellen said:


> Donna, have you considered a memory quilt? I'll have one made someday, of Daisy, but not until after ... I want to make sure I have all of her best pictures together. I think it will be a very large memory quilt, but it will keep me busy, and I'm sure it will be one of my most favorite things ever.
> 
> Thinking of you today....


Thank you. It has been a tough day. I am getting calls and e-mails from my family and friends. It is so hard to speak about it yet. I know it will get easier as the days go on. A memory quilt is a good idea. I have so many pictures of her. Thank you for your concern.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

my4goldens said:


> I barely slept last night, kept waking up and reaching out to touch her but she wasn't there.


A very sad place to be


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Thinking about you and your family....again so sorry for your loss.


----------



## penparson (Sep 19, 2010)

So sorry to hear about your beautiful Tess. No matter how much time we have with them, it's never enough.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of Tess. The tears are cleansing for you, they show how much you loved each other, so let them come. May all your memories help to heal some of your pain and make you remember the happy times. She was such a fighter. Tess has some amazing company at the bridge.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I am so very sorry about Tess. Such a heartbreaking time. You did the most loving thing you could for her. I will be keeping you in my thoughts and prayers. I hope Tess is playing with all of our furbabies at the Bridge.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm not sure why I didn't see this yesterday. I'm so sorry that you lost your sweet Tess so suddenly. At this very heartbreaking time, I hope that the knowledge that you put her comfort and dignity above your pain can bring some comfort to your broken heart. Your Tess is running as she did in her youth-totally free from pain. She will be romping and passing time til you see each other again, with our kids.


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

I am typing this with tears in my eyes and a heavy heart. I am so sorry for the loss of Tess. May she run free at the bridge.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Donna, I'm so, so sorry for your loss. **** cancer takes too many of our beloved heart dogs. Tess is playing cancer free with all of our bridge babies and swimming with my Duke and many others. He lived and breathed to swim as Tess must have. Yes, the summer will be hard, but you'll make it somehow. We all do - somehow.

I must say that it's so awesome that you have such a support group with your friends and family. It won't bring her back, of course, but is comforting to know that so many loved her and understand your grief.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Donna*

Donna

Holding you in my thoughts and hearts at this very sad time!


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

My deepest sympathy! I have been in your place and totally understand what you are feeling right now. Let your happy memories of your friend support you in your grief.
Liz


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Sending my sympathies to you on the loss of your Tess


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Donna, I am so very sorry for your loss of Tess. Remember that she is waiting for you at the Rainbow Bridge. Run free Sweet Tess. Hugs to you Donna


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

I miss her so. Today is not a good day. It was eleven years ago this weekend that we picked her up at the airport. She had flown with her sister from South Carolina to Chicago in a storm. I remember peeking inside the crate trying to figure out which one was mine. Once I saw the little notch out of her fur on one of her shoulders (can't remember which), I picked her up and fell instantly and madly in love. She was a very special girl and gave us so much joy. 

Donna


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm sad for you, Donna. I wish there was something I could do, but I know there's nothing. It's a private journey, this grief.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Donna, my heart is breaking for you. I'm so very sorry. I went through nearly the exact thing with Simon so I know how sad and devastating it is for you. These sweet, innocent doggies bring so much love to our lives that it's so hard to reconcile that they also succumb to such a hideous disease.

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

I am so VERY SORRY for your Dear Loss.... Godspeed.


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so very sorry. Please know you are in our thoughts and prayers. Hugs

RIP Tess


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

I have to go get her ash's and plaster paw print tomorrow. Not really looking forward to it. I've been trying to think of a way to keep her memory alive. I did make a donation to the Zeke Foundation, by purchasing a place in the virtual Memorial Garden on the GRCA web site. Zeke was one of her grandfathers, so I thought that was a fitting tribute to my girl. And I made a collage of some of her pictures, from when she was a puppy to a couple days before she passed. We also decided several weeks ago, before she got sick, that we wanted to redo an area off our deck, it used to be a beautiful hosta garden, but the dogs decided to make it their personal digging area. We are putting in landscape pavers and adding a few other nice things, I might get a stone bench and put her name on it. Tess loved to dig there, always trying to get the critters under the deck. 

Donna


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

I am so sorry to read this. I hope that our community here gives you comfort. How about taking her collar, your favorite picture of her and the lock of hair and have it beautifully framed, maybe even with her leash to frame it within a frame? Having a beautiful tribute to one that has touched your life so is very appropriate.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Those are wonderful ways to commemorate your girl. I think the idea of a bench in her favorite area is wonderful... a perfect place to sit, be still, and reflect.


----------



## Rileybear (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm so so so very sorry for the loss of your dear Tess 
It is so heartbreaking and so very hard 
Wishing you peace 
Hugs


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

What a lovely idea about the bench. I still cannot think about Tess without crying.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I know how hard it was to let her go but you made the right decisionl. You thought of her not of how much you would miss her. That is so hard to do and i thank you for putting her first.

I made the mistake of hanging onto my first irish setter to long and let him suffer becasue i didn't want to give him up. But i learned my lesson and swore never to hold on to long again and i haven't. It doesn't get easier, but i know it is right.
I am so sorry you lost your precious girl, and i know ther will e lots or tears, but evetaully smiles will replace those tears and she will live in your heart forever.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I know exactly what you're going through. We just lost our 12-year-old German Shepherd unexpectedly on Thursday. She passed in her sleep. To say it has been hard is a huge understatement. It's so difficult to adjust to her not being around after she was always with us for the past 12 years. It's the biggest feeling of emptiness I have ever felt in my life, even though we still have our 2 golden boys and 4 cats. Kodi was with us the longest. It's good that you kept her collar and some of her fur. We did the same exact thing. GSDs shed a lot, so her hair is pretty much all over the place, which used to drive me crazy, but now I find it so comforting. I started crying my eyes out when I took her bowls out of the dishwasher the other night, knowing that she would never use them again, but I'm sure she wouldn't mind if the boys use them now. Only time will ease our pain.


----------



## LovelyGold (Nov 4, 2010)

I am so sorry that your precious Tess has left your side. All your ideas for remembering your darling girl are a loving and wonderful tribute to her. Wishing you comfort and healing. I'm sure you're in the thoughts and prayers of many! With sincere condolences


----------

